# Another boat sinks at Conroe



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

http://montgomerycountypolicereporter.com/lake-rescue-update/

Oops. I hope it wasnt one of you guys.


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

Didn't look like a 2cool boat. Bot was probably overloaded with that many people onboard also.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Dont know why i cant go back and edited after awhile. Anyway here is the boat


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Looks like SPEAKER overload! What a shame...Hope it all turns out well


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Hope they were able to salvage those speakers. Nothing like hearing someone's favorite rap artist blasting all over the cove everyday they are operating.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Glad I fished Conroe back in the late 1970s before today's...present scene.


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

All of the beer cans prolly sank or floated off already. 

Fail!


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

just like an owner of a ski boat to be so stupid as to not keep it going to keep as much water out as possible. you know you are dealing with city shiite when they will not listen to the help....


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Wait... someone forgot the close the plug that drains the boat? I'm glad everyone is ok.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Sounds like the owner wanted it to sink. Loan it outand have it overloaded, plug out, dead in the water. That equals total loss claim to me.


----------



## JBuck132 (Feb 9, 2014)

After about three hours on the water the leaky rivets on my boat just about force me to pull the plug if I want to get up on plain. 
If the comments in the article are trueâ€¦ priceless! 
:headknock


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

News stated drain plugs were left open. I think it had 10 or so people on board and not all had life jackets. Tickets issued!

Stupidity (on several levels) or intentional insurance job? If I was going to sink one for the insurance I'd darn sure make sure everyone had a life jacket and with 10 people on-board, likely someone would spill the beans. Probably just an accident. 

SG2


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I accidentally left the plugs out in my Haynie...fished all day and didnt notice till i put it back on the trailer....


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

One of the comments say the plug was in. It took water and then the motor died. Dont know anyone involved. Just saying what ive read.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

hopn said:


> Wait... someone forgot the close the plug that drains the boat? I'm glad everyone is ok.


 Yep, turns out that same opening, is multi purpose, also fills it. Some practice this ceremony,as "the washing of the feet" or in this case, baptism.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Yeah dads gonna be mad,that boat ain't cheap..take the money,and leave Jr's feet on the bank.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

^^^^the truth


----------

